# help with russo stove



## detra (Feb 18, 2008)

I just installed a russo stove in my summer place. It is approx 16" deep X 24" wide, unfortunately the tag has been painted over in the back and I could not make out the model #. But it looks like a picture posted here of a cw#1. Mine has the metal plate on the bottom with the teeth but no bottom bricks were present when I bought the stove. I believe it has 2 bricks on each side and 5 in the back. 

My questions are:

1. Does it need firebrick on the bottom? It now only has the central heavy metal plate with the teeth, and two side plates.

2. I have cords and cords of experience with wood, but none with coal, and I would prefer to burn coal with this stove for convenience. Do you just shovel on top of the metal plates, or is there something missing from my stove.

3. It came with a bunch of hooks shaped like the number 5, does anyone know what these are for?

Thanks for you help

pic is from manual that was on previous thread.


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2008)

Calling Corie to the front desk. Coal customer waiting. 

No firebrick, you'll need the grates for the coal fire. Air is provided below the grates to the coal fire.


----------



## webbie (Feb 18, 2008)

I think you have a Russo wood stove. They made a couple models that look just about exactly like the coal stove - one earlier model and then one catalytic model. Both were very decent stoves.....but neither were convertible to coal. There are not Russo models that had retrofit coal grates - meaning if you stove does not have them, it cannot have them.

The coal units also had custom refractory in the sides, while the wood units used standard firebrick.....

I thought it had firebricks on the bottom, but can't be certain. It should be somewhat evident by the way the grate and the metal plates fit in. Either way it should be OK as long as you keep a decent bed of ash on the bottom.


----------



## Corie (Feb 18, 2008)

If you could get some pictures of the stove to us, it would make it a ton easier to identify it.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 19, 2008)

It's good to see pictures floating around from my original manual, glad they help. My old Russo stove was a CW#2 (Smaller one) it had 3 firebricks on the bottom and a shaker grate underneath, my manual says it requires a coal basket to burn coal. My manual also states that if you have the the CW#1 Coal is burned directly on the cast iron grates....( please read picture from my old manual , it is different from my other picture you have posted. ) I have also posted a picture of my old CW#2


WoodButcher


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is another pic from my manual (if it helps) recomendation on the size/load of coal.

WoodButcher


----------



## detra (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks you all for the information. I got this stove from a friend who bought it from another friend years ago. He at one point had the manual but it is now gone. He said it was a coal wood, but was missing some pieces, and he had only burned wood in it. It looks exactly like the c/w#1. It has a built in damper, ash door with vent, but no external shaker lever. I think it is a c/w that is missing the the coal basket, maybe I will try fireplace east to see if one is still available.

I have this stove connected to a superpipe stainless class "A" chimney. By burning coal, would I be significantly reducing the life of the chimney? I have read that coal is a lot more corrosive due to high sulphur.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## webbie (Feb 19, 2008)

If it does not have a hole in the side for the grates, it is not a coal model.

The wood model looked exactly the same, maybe a few inches wider - I think it called the 2FC or something like that. It had the ash pan also.

Maybe you can rub the paint off that label?

This is a shot in the dark, but maybe the front plate of the stove has a 45 bend near the two corners as opposed to just turning 90 degrees like the coal models? As mentioned, the coal models also had custom refractory on the left and right side, while the wood had firebrick.

To my recollection, there was never a retrofit coal kit. It came standard. So I still think it is a wood model


----------



## detra (Feb 19, 2008)

You may be correct. But the manual posted says "optional" coal basket. I will try to remove the paint from the label next time I'm at stove location. Picture of c/w1 looks exactly like my stove. Where is the external "grate" shaker located on the c/w1 ?

thanks


----------



## webbie (Feb 20, 2008)

I suspect that is a really old manual. In the 1980's when I sold Russo, both the #1 and #2 CW came only one way - with the grates and set up for coal stock. There was no basket of any sort - as I mentioned, the grate were built in with an external shaker - I remember it on the right side of the stove, but that manual shows it on the left. The "basket" was formed by refractory.


----------



## rrob311 (Apr 23, 2008)

I just bought a Russo #2 Coal Wood combination. I know mine is the smaller stove of the two Russo's so I am confused with parts of the manual I have seen say that the #1 stove holds 20 lbs of coal whereas the #2 holds like 40 lbs. It seems to me it should be the other way around. Does anyone have any specs for my stove? Are they any good as opposed to a Hitzer?


----------



## webbie (Apr 23, 2008)

The #2 is the bigger one - #1 is smaller - although they made a bigger one (c-55) at some time after they made these two.
That is a great coal stove......

You might be able to dig up a manual for it from another user.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Apr 23, 2008)

rrob311 said:
			
		

> I just bought a Russo #2 Coal Wood combination. I know mine is the smaller stove of the two Russo's so I am confused with parts of the manual I have seen say that the #1 stove holds 20 lbs of coal whereas the #2 holds like 40 lbs. It seems to me it should be the other way around. Does anyone have any specs for my stove? Are they any good as opposed to a Hitzer?



Rob,
       Check your email,  I sent you mail in your other post.

WoodButcher


----------



## Wrathlon (Oct 1, 2008)

Was given the same stove and of course now seeing about having chimney lined as its OLD but in good condition, once done Ill be using the same stove #2. It was given to me by my In Laws and i would be very surprised if they did not give me  manuals  or some documentation which may or may not help you with answering some or any of your questions , that being they have not been answered already. I guess the real question is where i put them doh ! 
Thanks 
Wrath


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Oct 1, 2008)

Wrathlon said:
			
		

> Was given the same stove and of course now seeing about having chimney lined as its OLD but in good condition, once done Ill be using the same stove #2. It was given to me by my In Laws and i would be very surprised if they did not give me  manuals  or some documentation which may or may not help you with answering some or any of your questions , that being they have not been answered already. I guess the real question is where i put them doh !
> Thanks
> Wrath



I put them up for public viewing........9 pages....please give it time to download from my site. 
Please note they are doublepages and require you to scroll left/right at bottom for page viewing.

WoodButcher

http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_cover.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_01.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_02.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_03.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_04.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_05.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_06.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_07.jpg
http://www.bhamiltonstudios.com/russo_08.jpg


----------



## Wrathlon (Oct 1, 2008)

Very Cool 
thanks Mate


----------



## rrob311 (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the manual a few months back it helped me a lot. However I just picked up a #2 Russo Coal stove( the skinnier one with the circular grate) I was wondering if anyone has a manual or any specs on it. I just would like to know the BTU and square foot output of these.


----------



## Bigtuna (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this but have been reading up and this is a great site.  

I just got this same stove posted above (CW1).  I'm installing it in my Garage and will only use it from time to time when.  I have a few quick questions:

The stove is in great shape.  I'm going to re-finish and replace all the gaskets.  It has one small area about 4"x6" on the side that has some rust.  As I'd like to re-finish the entire stove, is it better to sand and re-paint or to sand and polish?  If so, should I use 220 sand paper or wire brush?

The stove will be used for both wood and coal, however, the stove did not come with fire brick to go over the bottom grate.  Is the fire brick for the bottom standard and can I go anywhere.  I read that Russo is now Fireplaceseast.com so I guess I could go there but would like to save some $$ if these are standard.

Lastly, the only other piece missing from the stove is the handle on the left side to turn the cool box.  Not sure what you call that handle but is that a part that would be difficult to find?

Thanks guys


----------



## Will (Sep 22, 2010)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> It's good to see pictures floating around from my original manual, glad they help. My old Russo stove was a CW#2 (Smaller one) it had 3 firebricks on the bottom and a shaker grate underneath, my manual says it requires a coal basket to burn coal. My manual also states that if you have the the CW#1 Coal is burned directly on the cast iron grates....( please read picture from my old manual , it is different from my other picture you have posted. ) I have also posted a picture of my old CW#2
> 
> 
> WoodButcher



Hello WOODBUTCHER, Master of Fire,
I just bought a used (and incomplete) Russo coal wood combination stove which appears to be just like yours
and I need a copy of the manual for the building inspector to approve my permit.
I can't seem to find the manual *.jpg files you posted on your site? - Sorry, I'm new to this and can't find where to look, if there no longer there, can you email them to me or, - is there anyway I could get a copy of yours?
I would be happy to pay whatever it cost for 'Kinkos' to copy it, or do you know a source?

Also, any ideas where to get a coal basket & shaker? - I would love to burn coal as well

Thanks in advance for any guidance you might provide. Thanks, Wil


----------



## Big D (Nov 27, 2012)

WOODBUTCHER said:


> I put them up for public viewing........9 pages....please give it time to download from my site.
> Please note they are doublepages and require you to scroll left/right at bottom for page viewing.
> 
> WoodButcher
> ...


 Minister of fire.

I have been attempting to locate a manual for my Russo CW2 with no avail. My latest hope, which I thought had come from this post, was smashed when to my dissmay the links you have provided displayed a 404 (page not found) alert. 

After composing myself, I have taken to contacting you directly (I hope) in order that you might find it possible to repost these links, or if you can find it in your heart, to post the pages as you have in previous posts.  The jpgs that can be viewed have proven most helpful ! 

Thank you so much for your help in this matter,

D


----------



## begreen (Nov 27, 2012)

very old thread.


----------

